# Differences between 2017 and 2018 1.4t



## BriGTI (Jul 18, 1999)

For the Jetta, the VW website shows estimated highway MPG for 2017 at 38 and for 2018 at 40 mpg. What's causing this increase? Gearing? Engine changes? Testing?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

BriGTI said:


> For the Jetta, the VW website shows estimated highway MPG for 2017 at 38 and for 2018 at 40 mpg. What's causing this increase? Gearing? Engine changes? Testing?


I believe new Jetta 1.4T has 6 speed manual and 8 speed auto. Just something I heard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriGTI (Jul 18, 1999)

2019 will have 8 speed auto. I'm trying to compare 2017 to 2018.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

BriGTI said:


> 2019 will have 8 speed auto. I'm trying to compare 2017 to 2018.


All I know is 17 has 5 speed and 6 speed auto other than that I’m not sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriGTI (Jul 18, 1999)

Poetic50 said:


> All I know is 17 has 5 speed and 6 speed auto other than that I’m not sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

BriGTI said:


> Thanks for your insight.


No problem always here to help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl- (Mar 2, 2016)

BriGTI said:


> For the Jetta, the VW website shows estimated highway MPG for 2017 at 38 and for 2018 at 40 mpg. What's causing this increase? Gearing? Engine changes? Testing?



According to VW's site 28 city 40 highway for both. 

http://www.vw.com/models/jetta/section/trims/ 2018 
http://www.vw.com/models/jetta/trims/2017/2017-14t-s-trim/edit/tab/summary/ 2017 

Gearbox and ratios are the same.


----------



## BriGTI (Jul 18, 1999)

Thanks. Looks like I was seeing MPG for manual transmission for one year and automatic transmission for the other.


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

-


----------



## LurkerJetta (May 30, 2018)

I think is same, got the 2018 wofsburg with 5 speed manual. There was an optional non-dsg 6 speed auto transmission. I think some earlier 1.4 were able to get dsg? Not sure.


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

another difference could be that the ecu id is different, unitronic cant flash to my 2018 wolfsburg yet.


----------

